# Scott Henderson's old REH videos...



## distressed_romeo (Oct 12, 2007)

...have just been compiled on one DVD!

FUCK YEAH!!!! 

I can't wait to get this!


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 12, 2007)

Got 'em already  . They've been out a while haven't they? Anyways, they are quite worth the money. The first video covers harmonic improv concepts (playing over jazz/blues progressions, playing over vamps, chord/scale relationships, plaing outside), whereas the second video covers rhythmic and phrasing ideas. The second video is the better of the two IMO (mainly because on video #1 scott uses this terrible sounding midi patch)
Here is a clip from the second dvd


----------



## Apophis (Oct 12, 2007)

Henderson has two REH vids


----------



## jacksonplayer (Oct 12, 2007)

That's cool stuff. I'd to be able to pick his brain for a couple of hours.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 14, 2007)

I have this DVD. I'm gonna watch it now actually. 
Its pretty handy if you want some different ideas on phrasing and melody. 

And yes, they have been out on DVD since 2006 I believe.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 14, 2007)

Damn...I only saw it recently on Guitarnine. I've been out of touch...


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 14, 2007)

In related Scott Henderson news, I picked up his Hal Leondard transcription book (standard notation only) on the bargain rack for $10 the other day


----------

